# Required number of posts before being able to send PMs?



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't think there's a threshold. How are you trying to send them?

Click on my username, can you see the "send PM" option at the bottom of the popup?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Costello (Oct 6, 2016)

Veho said:


> I don't think there's a threshold. How are you trying to send them?
> 
> Click on my username, can you see the "send PM" option at the bottom of the popup?


my dear Veho you missed something quite important... I'll refer you to the thread in the staff forum

the threshold is 10 I believe, but I can't find confirmation within the settings
guess you'll have to see for yourself


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2016)

Costello said:


> my dear Veho you missed something quite important... I'll refer you to the thread in the staff forum


I am the worst moderator ever


----------



## Procyon (Oct 6, 2016)

Veho said:


> I am the worst moderator ever



Yeah you are


----------



## Magiyc (Jan 30, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## woka (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm actually looking for the same answer. No confirmation yet that the threshold is 10. I hope so


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 11, 2018)

woka said:


> I'm actually looking for the same answer. No confirmation yet that the threshold is 10. I hope so


It's 10


----------



## woka (Apr 11, 2018)

Many thanks


----------

